# Gameness  gi's



## JDenz (Dec 30, 2003)

PRESS RELEASE From GrapplerGear/Gameness 
Submitted by: Regina - GrapplerGear/Gameness
Posted On 12/30/2003

Gameness Competition Gear is no longer being manufactured in Brazil. Any Gameness product currently made in Brazil is a Knock-off! 

We understand that several companies are selling products with the Gameness logo on them without our permission. Unfortunately, the products are not Genuine Gameness products and the quality of those products are substandard. The Real Gameness Gis are 100% Gold Weave, no cotton skirt, with better stitching and are pre-shrunk. We have received complaints about this problem and felt it necessary to publish a press release to clear up any misconceptions. Although we regret this for the consumer, we cannot stand behind any product that is being made in Brazil and not being bought from us or one of our Authorized Dealers. We do stand behind any product that we sell. 

Currently there are several companies who are selling Knock-off Gameness products from Brazil and we have an attorney working on the problem in Brazil with our old manufacturer. We will pursue all legal means to shut down every company selling Gameness products illegally. We own the Gameness trademark throughout the world. 

As of today, unless you purchase 'Gameness' products from us, www.GrapplerGear.com or www.Gameness.NET or one of the following 'Authorized Dealers', they are NOT genuine Gameness products. 

Scotty or Gumby from www.onthemat.com 
Joe McBurney  Iowa 
Cleve Worthington  East Coast 
Eddie Bravo  10th Planet 
Volker Albishausen  Germany 
Ilkka Miettinen  Next Level Store, Finland 


NO GAMENESS PRODUCTS ARE LEGALLY BEING MANUFACTURED IN BRAZIL. IF IT SAYS MADE IN BRAZIL IT IS NOT A TRUE GAMENESS PRODUCT!!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2003)

These people are a big enough brand that it's worth someone's time to make knock-offs? That surprises me! Isn't there more money to be made in fake Nikes?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 31, 2003)

yep gi's cost the same as nikes.    Not only that us dumb Americans  can't tell the diffrence.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jan 1, 2004)

I  think there is more here than meets the eye...

Gameness Gi's were manufactured in Brazil for a long time... 

The owners of the Gameness brand in the US decided to change design and factories.  They announce this...

The original factory in Brazil is still making Gameness Gi's. People are importing these to the US...

The US brand announces that the Brazilian Gi's are poor quality imitations and that their new design from a new factory is the real thing...

So which is the real Gameness?  The original design from the original factory of the new design from the new factory?  Hmmm...


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jan 14, 2004)

Here is a link http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=138782 to a thread on Sherdog.net about Gameness.  A US Gameness rep posted a link www.grapplergear.com/trademarks.htm to their trademarks page containing correspondence and trademark registration.  Pretty interesting.  

It appears that the US version of the Gi is available through www.grapplergear.com and www.gameness.net and that the Brazilian version Gi is available through www.mmagear.com and www.gameness.com/br


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 14, 2004)

I check www.mmagear.com a few days ago, they didn't have any Gameness Gi's listed. Matter fact I don't think they had any Gameness products listed, fight shorts, t-shirts.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jan 14, 2004)

"Extra Quality - Made in Brazil"


----------



## GamenessPitbull (Feb 28, 2004)

Volker started Gameness in 1997 and turned Gameness over to Grapplergear two years ago. We designed a new style of shorts and rashguards, worked with our manufacturer on making them and before we ever got our first order in, our products were up on MMA GEAR without our permission and being sold weeks before we even got our first order in. We were designing new products and our manufacturer -- in Brazil-- was selling our products to other companies without our knowledge or permission.

In addition to them selling our products to other companies illegally, the quality of the products from our old manufacturer got so bad that Volker wrote them a letter and told them they were fired. At the same time, he told them that he turned Gameness over to us and that we had full authority to hire anyone we chose and for them to stop making products with the Gameness name on them. They have continued to do so. 

The Gi's they make in Brazil with the Gameness name on it rips, shrinks, and fades badly. They still produce a rashguard and shorts where the silk screening peels off. We also just received a shirt purchased from mmagear by a gentleman in Texas who could not believe that he bought a Gameness product that had an iron-on screen. We actually sent him one of our Authentic Gameness Shirts, just so that he could see the difference in quality. The interesting thing is that the screen actually had our web site on it -- www.Gameness.net !!!

Last year we shut down 7 companies selling our products here in the USA without our permission. The sad thing is it takes longer to do it in other countries. We have attorneys in Brazil now working on the problem. MMA Gear, Rio Fighhtwear, Gameness.com.br continue to ignore our warnings but we are not going to give up this fight (That's the "Gameness" in us!)

We spent a lot of time and money promoting the Gameness name and have tried to make one of the best products on the market. We do our best to make our customers happy, plus we enjoy going to the different events throughout the USA. If people want to support these companies that is fine, but do not buy the Gamness products from them because they are "knockoffs" and poor quailty. They are NOT TRUE GAMENESS PRODUCTS and we cannot stand behind them. 

Our rashguards do not peel, our Gis are 100% gold weave and preshrunk and we stand behind what we make and sell. Our t-shirts are the highest quality silk sreened on the market. 

Thanks
Tim - GrapplerGear/Gameness


----------

